

Sexism and Women in Computing  - Alfred2
http://blog.acthompson.net/2013/05/sexism-and-women-in-technology.html

======
ohwp
Imho the issue is not about sexism (women make jokes about sex too). I think
this is about treating people unequal.

Men looking down on women, managers looking down on developers, white looking
down on black, black looking down on white, men only seeing women as object,
whatever...

As long as you treat people unequal they will never feel safe and home.

